# Lost Shower screen retaining screw



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I recently lost ( down the sink hole ...Duh )the retaining screw for the shower screen on my classic . I was surprised at the £4 cost for the new one . To make sure I didn't have to pay this much in future I measured the screw , ascertained it was M5 diameter and thread and bought two stainless steel screws off ebay for just over a quid .


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Could you not have simply removed the trap beneath the sink to retrieve the original screw, I would have thought it likely to be captured in there...or did it actually travel all the way out to the external drainage system?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Probably still in the trap:good:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've done exactly the same. . It's probably in the trap, mine was.


----------



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

Try local hardware/industrial supplier


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

'Bastard' sizes normally always expensive. Buying one off is also a really dear way to do it. Alternative is to buy a cheapo long one and hacksaw it down.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

C'mon guys . let's wrap this up . 2 cheap from ebay beats £4 from specialist Gaggia supplier . PS my 2 cheap ones weren't even on the " post and packing lowest " search


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah well done


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd rather pay £4 than mess around with the plumbing and create an almost guaranteed leak.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's really easy. Plastic plumbing is really straight forward, even I could do it.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Sheesh, for those prices Might just figure out a way to make it a fastener with a drill tapcoms & die. But that's just making conversation here I suppose. On with the show.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ridland said:


> I'd rather pay £4 than mess around with the plumbing and create an almost guaranteed leak.


Where is your spirit of "adventure":exit:


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I may be sticking my neck out here but....

We have a pretty good shop here in Plymouth for stainless fixings. If anyone is struggling for a particular size or head shape of machine screw, pm me and I will swing by and see if they have it. The most obvious replacement are probably those burr retaining screws you get in secondhand grinders...... just what IS the problem with using the correct size of screwdriver on those?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Often not the size of screwdriver but wrong type. Many people refer to cross headed screws as "Phillips" screws where as many screwdriver tips are "Pozi drive and there is a difference.

White goods, continental goods, kitchen appliances and coffee equipment use Phillips headed screws and some Pozi heads.

If you use Pozi screwdrivers on phillips headed screws they do not sit in fully or fit correctly, this is what causes them to "cam out" =chew up the head.

Phillips screws are a plain cross. Pozi screws have a cross AND a square cut out in the centre.


----------

